# equipment wish list



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

This isn't a priority. But it's something I would probably purchase if the price was right.

Looking for a trailer with a grapple mounted on the front. Nothing real big. 10-15 cyd trailer. 500-800 lb lifting capacity.

something along the lines of this:
http://www.centrevilletrailer.com/trailerDetails.cfm?modelID=71

This trailer isn't quite big enough. but it's close.

Anybody know where a used one might be for sale?


----------



## Crawdad (May 14, 2013)

Keep an eye on "govdeals.com" something might show up there.


----------

